# what's your favorite toddler pool swim/float device?



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

Right now we have this

http://www.amazon.com/Swimways-11238...3290944&sr=8-8
and I hate it, unless I hold her properly in position she'll go heads down.

What do you love for your toddler?


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

We don't use swim vests. We use to have one of those floaty boat things, but ds just wanted to swim in our arms. I feel that wearing a swim vest gives a child an odd sense that they can float without having to do anything and when you finally ditch the vest you have to move them onto water wings, then you have to wean them off of those. We once tried a vest on ds and I found it his head would go straight in, so I don't see the use of them unless your in a boat.

Already at 2.5 ds is close to floating on his own. He has had no swim lessons, but dh and/or I take him swimming either once a week or once every two weeks.

So I don't think floatation devices are needed, just a parents loving arms









Unless of course you are taking care of more than one child...then either you need an extra set of hands or a shallow pool or possibly a floaty thing


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm great you feel confident swimming in a pool with just your loving arms, I do want to use a flotation device though, so...anyone?


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

How old is your child? We did the floaty vest last year and it did not work at all it frustrated all of us.
This year my daughter is 2 1/2, it might not work with a younger child but we have been using water wings and they work great. She can keep herself afloat with no support from us and even swim around. I was not sold on them at all until we tried them now we love them.
I got them for like $4 at a local shop you can find them just about anywhere.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kama82* 
How old is your child? We did the floaty vest last year and it did not work at all it frustrated all of us.
This year my daughter is 2 1/2, it might not work with a younger child but we have been using water wings and they work great. She can keep herself afloat with no support from us and even swim around. I was not sold on them at all until we tried them now we love them.
I got them for like $4 at a local shop you can find them just about anywhere.

She's nearly 2. Maybe I should try the wings, they're cheap enough


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh mama, I have 5 who have all loved the water and I've been through them ALL.

I will share my wisdom.

The arm floaties are GREAT for my 7yo. He only needs a little reassurance and assistance, and they're great for that.

My 4yo now uses one of these and it works great for him. He can also use the arm floaties BUT I'm only comfortable with him in arm floaties if me or his dad are going to be RIGHT THERE. With the suit I linked, I trust him enough to be with his older sister (she's almost 13) and me just there maybe with baby or something. So, mostly he's in the suit.

I have a similar suit for baby (19months) but he has the same problem you mentioned about tipping unless he's held just right. I hate it for him. THe arm floaties are not nearly enough for him, but what IS working this summer (last summer we used the boat but this summer he won't stay in it) so far is one very similar to this. It doesn't have the bottom part though, just the top and the ring. He learned very quickly how to "right" himself when he gets tipsy in that, and while I'm still RIGHT THERE it does allow him a little more freedom. He likes to think he's one of the big kids and swimming without mama, and this lets me at least let GO of him. He can go in our backyard pool (36" and up to his chest) without me in it (although I'm still right beside the pool, don't want anyone freaking thinking I'm leaving my baby in the pool alone).

ETA: the best part about the baby's was getting it at a yard sale for a quarter







.
HTH


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I teach swimming at our YMCA and DD (just 2) uses the same 'bubble' that the non swimmers in class use.

It is an inflatable bubble on the back that buckles around the waist. It definitely still requires close supervision, but allows the arms and legs to move freely and keeps their heads above water.

I should also add: It takes a little getting used to. You can't just plop kids in the water with the bubble on, they need to practice staying feet down, by kicking, and heads up by paddling. DD has been using hers independently since around 20months.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

we have something similar to this but maybe yours is too old for that now. Have you tried those dollar store inflatables that look a bit like this?


----------



## emmasmommy (Feb 26, 2004)

I use just a regular lifejacket/pfd that one would use when boating. They are designed to keep the child floating head up and because they are approved flotation devices for boating I feel much safer using them. All the vests, swimsuits etc that have built in floaties, will keep a child afloat, but not necessarily head up. The arm rings do fall off easily or can become deflated. When I worked as a lifeguard, most pools I worked at would only allow the use of approved lifejackets.

DD1 is almost 6 and until she learned to swim this year, she wore a lifejacket everytime we went swimming. She had no problem at all learning to swim without it, and didn't need to move to the arm rings or anything else, so I don't think that is an issue.


----------



## chaimom (Aug 22, 2007)

I used floaty zip-up suits for my twin boys. But when I tried the same suit on my dd, she went face down. I never did find a floaty device that didn't capsize her. I gave up and just held her in the water. She's almost 2.5 now and has been in swim lessons since last fall, so she can swim and it's not an issue.

I also used those inflatable wings for one of my twins, but I have to say I think it delayed his ability to learn to swim. I've since heard the vests or zip suits are better because they are bouant where the kids naturally would be. The "wings" really interfere with their arm movement. (But I used them anyway because I had twins to watch and I did what I had to do!)


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I prefer water wings to vests for younger kids (1-2). When my oldest was 3 we used a learn to swim vest that you could remove layers from to make it less and less buoyant as they gain confidence. After about a month of that he was swimming on his own. I'm not sure if my littlest (2.5) will be ready for that this year or if we'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Ours is more round, but it looks very much like this:

http://www.intheswim.com/Pool-Access...by-Buoy-Float/

and we love love love it. DD has used it since she could sit up. She's never come close to tipping out of it. She can float on her own without us having to hold on to her... of course we never step more than a foot or two away, or leave her in it alone. But we don't have to hold on to it the entire time.

Last year I'd do laps in the pool and just float/push her in the ring in front of me. We have other rings, but they are less sturdy and didn't really hold DD up. We're still using it now - and DD will be three next week. I've seen them at Walmart.

ETA - here's the exact one we have: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B0002KP...3ADBXFZJPBRMG2
and it is great!!


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

i agree with a previous poster about using a coast guard approved life jacket. they will keep a child face up. (but then again i was a lifeguard too.)

if you are keeping your child within arms reach, i think the boat, duck whatever shape you have are the best, because even if a child flops down their face is not in the water. i use one similar to one shown in a PP with a shade thing on it, but i always have a least one hand on it.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hokulele* 
ETA - here's the exact one we have: http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B0002KP...3ADBXFZJPBRMG2
and it is great!!

We used that one too last summer and it worked great for us. We also have one of these (which someone else linked), but it was WAY too big on dd last year. MIL tied the straps together in the back one day to try to get it to fit better, and then I couldn't get it off of her fast enough when she was crying that she wanted to nurse!







:

I think I'll probably use the first one more this year, even if the suit fits better. I like that I can pop her in and out of it easily.


----------



## toypup (Jul 2, 2008)

We use Puddle Jumpers. They are Coast Guard approved floatation devices. They work so well, full range of motion, freedom to float in any position. They don't fall off and not bulky or anything and don't ride up the chin.

http://www.amazon.com/STEARNS-PUDDLE...4980554&sr=1-2

We have a friend who saw my kids with them and she thought they worked so wonderfully that she went to several stores to hunt them down and finally ordered them from Amazon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would NOT use a flotation device for normal swimming. They don't really learn the proper way to maneuver in the water that way.

-Angela


----------

